# Shooting Faster and How to Release?



## Vinny_HC (Dec 9, 2009)

I have a question on aiming, releasing and doing it in a timely manner.

I see guys draw, aim and release accurately in a short period of time whereas I seem to take forever trying to steady my sight on the target....and I still suck 

How do they do this? Is the best way to let your pin float on target and have a suprise release or do you let the arrow fly when the pin crosses the bull's-eye so you don't have to take time to steady your sight?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Seeing the pin on the target should never be the reason to release the arrow. That's called "drive by shooting" or "punching". For many this quickly leads to target panic.

Execution of the shot should be done subconsciously while you immerse in aiming. The sequence is to calibrate, begin execution (which for most takes 3 to 5 seconds) then immerse in aiming which is simply concentrating on where you want the arrow to hit. 

To do it this way, the back end of the shot has to run subconsciously. The best way to develop this is on the blank bale followed by a bridge.

The actual time that you spend aiming is not too important as long as it works for you. My objection to holding for 10 seconds or more is simple fatigue.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

In addition to what aread said, If you draw on target or very close it will take less time till you start the aiming process.

PS do NOT drive by shoot. It will end ugly.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

one must shoot while hes in his comfort zone.... dont fight gravity, start a little high, relax and let gravity work for you. thats how the pros do it.:shade:


----------



## Big Ragu (Feb 27, 2008)

All awesome information !!! 

An aggressive mind set is needed to execute a quick and effective shot. If you you draw your bow with the intention of aiming... or "Over Aiming" ..then chances are there is no subconscious allowance to finish the shot since you cant do two things at once.

By over emphasizing the aiming process you automatically reduce your subconscious ability to release the arrow correctly, there for you over aim and the switch from "auto pilot" to "manual" to mash the trigger as you see fit .

In that micro second that it takes you to say to your self...aim aim aim "NOW"... and you touch off the shot you have moved off target and missed the intended spot you were aiming at.

So timing your shot to your form is critical, it will help trim the fat and keep things simple. I teach this to my students and they love the drill, walk up to the target and basically blind bale at first as you do this see how long the shot takes normally with eyes closed, then do it eyes open and see what the difference is in seconds. Its all about timing .

I can shoot slow and I can shoot fast depending on the situation but I can execute the shot exactly the same,the only difference is I speed up the process. My shot goes exactly 4 seconds from the time my release clicks normally. I have been able to get that result by doing speed drills, I cut out the fat of my shot and by putting a sense of urgency or aggressiveness in to it I can achieve the same results in 2 seconds or less. After putting the pin where it needs to be ... the subconscious is then following suite and finishes what the visual started.

The pin is a reference only! 

When shooting quick shots use it as such, and look more to where you want the arrow to be then where the pin is. The right way to drive is to look down the road and steer the car where you want it to go, the hood ornament is like the pin on your bow, you don't stair at the hood ornament when driving your car so don't stair at the pin when shooting your bow. You have yo also see your self doing this in the pre shot mentally visualize your self doing it and simply follow your vision...it really works!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2010)

Great advice guys.I think alot of what goes on is guys comitt on calibration,skipping steps necessary for a proper shot.The pin when in the x controls there sequence instead of calibrating then calling shot to order,then committing to conclusion.Its good to realize the pin is just your FRONT ANCHOR AND IT DOES NOT INDUCE AIMING, NOR IS IT A REASON TO COMMITT!


----------

